# deer processor busted for selling meat



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

http://www.whiotv.com/news/news/local/local-men-charged-deer-meat-sales/nG66w/


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That guy sure got off easy on that one! It cost him less than $500 and a freezer of meat.  Talk about a slap on the wrist. I am not one who usually cries for stiffer punishment in these cases but this one just seems almost like a traffic ticket.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

my speeding ticket costed me 131.00, so they really got off cheap. and i would say most of the meat they lost belonged to somebody elce. unless they had been poaching the deer to get the meet they were selling.

and i wonder who all the meat they were processing belonged to. somebody is going to be pi$$ed when they go back to get there deer meat and find out its already gone.

as long as they get away with a slap on the wrist for doing this and making big money selling meat they have shorted there customers, then why would they stop?? just my opinion.
sherman


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I wonder if the meat may have been donations to the FHFH program?


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

bkr43050 said:


> I wonder if the meat may have been donations to the FHFH program?


If this would be the case that guy should be thrown away for a long time. I think that may be very tricky to prove though.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

So, a bunch of people were shorted or did the deer come from? 700 lbs is what about 10 deer? What a freakin snake!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Making money off a donation............ The things some will do to make a buck these days................... Unreal..............


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

There is not nearly enough information for me to draw a conclusion. What if this was just meat that was not picked up after processing, they would have had their time and extra meat (pork cheese, spices and use of their equiptment) invested. I don't think the state allows for any type of recovery other than to file suit. I am not saying they didn't break the law but there was a judge on the bench that heard the whole story and both sides. Hopefully the judges decision was a fair one.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great to see the ODNR doing their best to bust people that abuse our hunting and fishing harvest. Would like to see stiffer fines but as previously noted, we don't have all of the facts.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

Not all processers are honest.thats why i like doing my own deer.that way i know how much meat im gonna get,plus i know im getting my own deer that i took great care to field dress and transport,and not that careless guy who dont know how to field dress,then drug it through mud,then threw it on top of the old suv deer.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

leupy said:


> There is not nearly enough information for me to draw a conclusion. What if this was just meat that was not picked up after processing, they would have had their time and extra meat (pork cheese, spices and use of their equiptment) invested. I don't think the state allows for any type of recovery other than to file suit. I am not saying they didn't break the law but there was a judge on the bench that heard the whole story and both sides. Hopefully the judges decision was a fair one.


Really I mean really ugh 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

